# Eure brutalsten Splatter/Horror Filme



## Squarg (9. September 2008)

Verratet doch mal eure brutalsten Splatter/Horror Filme!

Also bei mir wären es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr fallen mir grade nich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte keine detailierten Szenen aus den Filmen (wegen den jüngeren Buffys),
sagt nur um welchen Film es sicht handelt und vllt.
eine kurze Beschreibung um was es geht.


----------



## Kindgenius (9. September 2008)

http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de...%3Dde%26tl%3Den




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja wahrscheinlich eh /close


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2008)

Oh Gott, schon wieder so ein sinnloser Fred. (Gell ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Splatter und Horror Filme sind langweilig und schrott.

Ich werd mal reporten.


----------



## Kindgenius (9. September 2008)

Hüm, also ich finde Horror Filme interessant ^_^
Sind eig grad so die am besten gemachten Filme, schaut euch mal die Actionfilme heutzutage an, omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von Liebesfilmen will ich gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## Squarg (9. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Oh Gott, schon wieder so ein sinnloser Fred. (Gell ZAM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD Omg haben die anderen Threads (Nicht Freds..) in Gott und die Welt denn soviel Sinn ?
Ich bin dir nicht böse dass du solche Filme nicht schauen darfst, aber lass doch die reiferen
Leute sich in Ruhe darüber unterhalten und austauschen..


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

Ich finde die low-budget Horror-Filme größtenteils besser als die mit allen möglichen Specialeffects vollgepumpten millionenschweren Neuverfilmungen alter Klassiker etc.


----------



## nalcarya (9. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> xD Omg haben die anderen Threads (Nicht Freds..) in Gott und die Welt denn soviel Sinn ?
> Ich bin dir nicht böse dass du solche Filme nicht schauen darfst, aber lass doch die reiferen
> Leute sich in Ruhe darüber unterhalten und austauschen..


Das Wort Fred ist nicht etwa Unfähigkeit des Schreibers den Begriff richtig zu schreiben, sondern eine ganz geläufige Bezeichnung für (weniger sinnvolle?) Threads. Davon abgesehen hat er insofern recht, dass ein Thema dass gesetzmäßig nur ü18 Leute anspricht, nicht unbedingt in ein 100% öffentliches Forum mit großen u18 Anteil gehört.
Aber solange hier nicht in detaillierte Beschreibungen abgeschweift und/oder explizite Bilder und Videos gepostet werden dürfte es an sich durchgehen denk cih.

Was das Thema mit Reife zu tun hat, ist mir übrigens schleierhaft :O

Aber zum Thema.
Generell würd ich mal behaupten, dass Splatter & Horror nicht unbedingt in einen Topf geworfen werden können/sollten. Horror wird doch eher durch gruselige Atmosphäre bestimmt und mit Brutalitäten akzentuiert, während Splatter ganz auf die Brutalitäten setzt und Atmosphäre zuweilen vollkommen ignoriert. Weswegen ich auch durchaus ein Freund von Horrorfilem bin, reinem Splatter aber recht wenig abgewinnen kann.

Später eventuell mehr dazu, ich fahr jetzt erst mal nach hause ;>


----------



## Squarg (9. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich finde die low-budget Horror-Filme größtenteils besser als die mit allen möglichen Specialeffects vollgepumpten millionenschweren Neuverfilmungen alter Klassiker etc.



Da muss ich dir Recht geben, das Remake von Dawn of the Dead zB. war meiner Meinung nach
ein totaler Reinfall.

George A. Romero kann man nicht kopieren ^^



nalcarya schrieb:


> Was das Thema mit Reife zu tun hat, ist mir übrigens schleierhaft :O



1. Das mit Fred wusste ich nich, geb ich zu.. Man kann nicht alles wissen
2. Die Reife war nicht auf den Thread bezogen sondern auf die kindische Art und Weise wie
Qonix geantwortet hat. Diese besserwisserische, überhebliche Art allá "ich hol gleich mal den Mod, atütütü"


----------



## Dalmus (9. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Oh Gott, schon wieder so ein sinnloser Fred. (Gell ZAM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich mag Splatter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings besteht wohl tatsächlich die Gefahr, daß hier einige Filme aufgezählt werden, die als jugendgefährdend eingestuft werden.

Hatte ich schonmal erwähnt, daß ich Braindead mag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hatte ich schonmal erwähnt, daß ich Braindead mag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und damit können wir den Thread in Hinsicht auf Splatter schließen, weil "Braindead" das ist, was "Hard Boiled" für den Action-Film ist: Mehr Matscherei geht nicht, wenn der Streifen auch noch eine winzige Story erzählen soll. Jacksons dritte Regie-Arbeit ist zugleich Höhepunkt als auch Schwanengesang eines Genres, das seinerzeit gerade aus dem Underground in den Mainstream wanderte. 

Wir könnten natürlich auch noch all die Fulcis, d'Amatos oder sonstigen Uralt-Matschereien der §131-Liste aufzählen. Wichtiger wäre ein Vergleich von modernem Kommerz-Splatter (das Feel-Good-Movie "Dawn of the Dead" von Snyder etwa oder Mist wie Saw 1 - undendlich) mit den wirklich verstörenden Frühwerken wie z. B. "Last house on dead end street" oder eben d'Amatos "Buio Omega". 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Dracun (9. September 2008)

Mein Lieblings Filme  in dem Genre sind:

Ein Zombie hing am Glockenseil
Zombie (Dawn of the Dead)
Woodoo - Schreckensinsel der Zombies
Tanz der Teufel (Evil Dead)
Tanz der Teufel II – Jetzt wird noch mehr getanzt ( Evil Dead II – Dead by Dawn)
Braindead
The Texas Chain Saw Massacre aus dem Jahre 1974


Mehr fallen mir zur Zeit definitiv net ein^^

Und ja die Neuverfilmung von Dawn of the dead ...is mehr als nur Grootig


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2008)

Schicker Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ein paar Hinweise, damit er offen bleibt:
- Postet keine Screenshots von aus deutschen Versionen geschnittenen Szenen
- Postet keine Links zu Webseiten, die geschnittene Szenen zeigen.
- Postet keine Szenen aus Splatter-Versionen ab FSK16
- Postet keine beschlagnahmten bzw. vom Markt genommenen Filmtitel oder Bilder/Cover dazu.


----------



## Dracun (9. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schicker Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kk...aber Links zu Wikipedia darf man doch posten oder???^^


----------



## Squarg (10. September 2008)

Auch sehr cool finde ich From Dusk till Dawn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (10. September 2008)

Einen schlimmeren Horrorfilm kenne ich nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Topic

Ich kenne keinen wirklich schlimmen Horrorfilme, bisher ist mir zumindest keine über den Weg gelaufen den ich schrecklich finde. Nur langweilig brutal und eintönig. Wobei .. Tanz der Teufel fand ich damals immer recht gut oder Necrophilia (B-Movie).


----------



## Squarg (10. September 2008)

Eredon schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen wirklich schlimmen Horrorfilme, bisher ist mir zumindest keine über den Weg gelaufen den ich schrecklich finde. Nur langweilig brutal und eintönig. Wobei .. Tanz der Teufel fand ich damals immer recht gut oder Necrophilia (B-Movie).



Du musst dir mal Klassiker anschaun,
ich empfehle dir "Night of the living Dead"
Ganz wichtig: Es muss das Original von George A. Romero 
sein. 

Jemand der Horror/Zombie Filme mag sollte den gesehen haben.
Der erste seiner Art.

Ist zwar in Schwarz Weiß, macht aber nochmal einen extra
schaurigen Effekt.

mfG. Squarg


----------



## Eredon (10. September 2008)

Die Romero Filme habe ich selbst alle zuhause, aber trotzdem empfinde ich die Filme nicht als "gruselig". Man kann mich mit Fiktion leider nicht so sonderlich gut erschrecken, vermutlich bin ich durch die reale Welt zu abgestumpft.


----------



## Squarg (10. September 2008)

Ja gut aber du musst dich schon ein bisschen reinversetzen in den Film^^
Dunkel machen, dann haben Romeros Filme eigentlich immer eine sehr
bedrückende Atmosphäre.

--


Room 1408 schon angeschaut ? 
Der hat, wie ich find gelungene Schock 
Momente.

mfG. Squarg


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2008)

Naja ansich Horrfilme kenne ich nicht soviele ^^ aber an sich Saw 1-3 , 4 noch net gesehen.
Aber an verarsche : Shaun of Dead , echt Endgeil ^^
und ich weiß net wie der heißt aber er war ech geil, nen Mädchen und ihr Bruder fahren im Auto auf ner Landschraße und kommen an der alten
Kapelle vorbei, und sehen wie eine Person nen Großen Sack in ne Röhre wirft, die fahren weiter und später wieso zurück zur kapelle,
der Junge geht runter ... und sind so Leute un si also ziemlich am Ende ihrer Kräfte, die wollen Hilfe hole und fahre weg und werde dann,
von einer Person in nem Groooßen Lkw verfolgt.
Diese Person ist in bissel mehr als nen Mensch halt so teilweis Monster, springt aufen Bullen wagen und schneidet nem Bullen die Rübe runter ^^.

Vll weiß einer wie der heißt !?

Mfg Nebola 

Ps. lief auf Prosieben , Rtl und Rtl II


----------



## BimmBamm (10. September 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Vll weiß einer wie der heißt !?



"Jeepers Creepers"?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0263488/

Bimmbamm


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2008)

Ah jo Danke dir Bimmbamm , Stimmt er heißt "Jeepers Creepers" und es gibt glaub ich auch noch "Jeepers Creepers 2" hab den abe rnoch net gesehen !?

Lg Nebola


----------



## Kindgenius (10. September 2008)

Jeepers Creepers 2 ist dodaler Schrott, hab ich schon gesehen. Null Grusel, kaum Schockmomente, einfach aus nem Scheißhaufen geformt kann man sagen.


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2008)

Aber Teil 1 find ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nebola


----------



## Squarg (10. September 2008)

Also für Leute die Horror-Comedy wollen kann ich nur
einen empfehlen: Leprechaun - Der Killerkobold




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teil 1 (Leprechaun 1 - Der Killerkobold): Eher horrormäßig, meiner Meinung der beste Teil
Teil 2 (Leprechaun 2 - Der Killerkobold kehrt zurück): Noch etwas horrormäßig, gegen Ende wird der Film lustiger
Teil 3 (Leprechaun 3 - Tödliches Spiel in Las Vegas): Von Anfang bis Ende Horror-Comedy
Teil 4 (Leprechaun 4 - Space Platoon): Leider eine Low-Budget Produktion, der schlechteste Teil meiner Meinung nach
Teil 5 (Leprechaun 5 - Leprechaun in the Hood): Echt genial ^^ & Ideenreich
Teil 6 (Leprechaun 6 - Leprechaun: Back 2 tha Hood): Ebenfalls gelungen

Solltet ihr euch echt anschauen, wenn ihr noch nicht habt.

mfG. Squarg


----------



## Thront (10. September 2008)

das video von unserem letzten kanu urlaub.


----------



## Kindgenius (10. September 2008)

> das video von unserem letzten kanu urlaub.



Lol.


Was ich immer wieder interessant finde, ist die Mischung aus Horror und Komödie. Irgendwie passt das alles gar nicht zusammen, dennoch kommen gute Filme dabei raus, neulich habe wieder ein Film aus Thailand gesehen, der war schon ziemlich gruselig (boah bei der ersten Episode hätte ich am liebsten den Fernseher aus dem Fenster gekickt :-P)

Die Filme können so gruselig sein wie sie wollen, gruselig sind sie nicht mehr.

btt. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freitag_der_13._(Filmreihe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (10. September 2008)

The "Hills have eyes" ist n leckerer Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (10. September 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> The "Hills have eyes" ist n leckerer Film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo ^^ der is nice


----------



## David (11. September 2008)

...
ZAMs Post überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. September 2008)

wer auf wirklich harte kost steht sollte sich mal "inside" anschauen. ich bin auch totaler fan von horror- und splatterfilmen. hatte gedacht ich habe schon alles gesehen, aber der film übertrifft in meinen augen alles.

http://www.ofdb.de/film/129174,Inside

ps. man sollte natürlich immer drauf achten wo man sich solche filme besorgt, da in deutschland ja gerne mal die schere angesetzt wird.


----------



## ego1899 (11. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> xD Omg haben die anderen Threads (Nicht Freds..) in Gott und die Welt denn soviel Sinn ?
> Ich bin dir nicht böse dass du solche Filme nicht schauen darfst, aber lass doch die reiferen
> Leute sich in Ruhe darüber unterhalten und austauschen..




loooloooloooloool xD



naja aber unter splatterfilmen und dann unter den brutalsten versteh ich eigentlich was anderes...
mein bruder sammelt sowas irgendwie

eher so die etwas älteren, auch hier in deutschland beschlagnamten... und weiß ja nich wie sich das hier verhält mit dem diskutieren ^^ ich denk man nich so erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (11. September 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Jeepers Creepers 2 ist dodaler Schrott, hab ich schon gesehen. Null Grusel, kaum Schockmomente, einfach aus nem Scheißhaufen geformt kann man sagen.



/sign, genau wie "Hostel 2" einfach Schrott!


----------



## Squarg (11. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> loooloooloooloool xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ZAM schrieb:


> Schicker Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solange du dich an ZAM´s Regeln hältst gibts doch kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nenn einfach einen Titel oder verlink zu Wikipedia.

mfG. Squarg


----------



## ego1899 (11. September 2008)

"- Postet keine beschlagnahmten bzw. vom Markt genommenen Filmtitel oder Bilder/Cover dazu."

ja das beantwortet meine frage eigentlich voll und ganz hab ich wohl irgendwie übersehen danke ^^


----------



## Zez (11. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Room 1408 schon angeschaut ?
> Der hat, wie ich find gelungene Schock


Den Film Room 1408 finde ich sehr gut, baut ohne viel Gewalt/Blut etc eine sehr spannende Atmosphere auf, und das Ende ist echt hartgeil ;D


----------



## Serran (11. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Den Film Room 1408 finde ich sehr gut, baut ohne viel Gewalt/Blut etc eine sehr spannende Atmosphere auf, und das Ende ist echt hartgeil ;D



Ja stimmt... Das deutsche Ende ist in Amerika nur das alternative ende...  Ich kann das richtige hier nicht posten . aber das war wohl der größte Schocker im gesamten Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Naja Splatterfilme müssen nicht immer unbedingt brutal sein um zu Gefallen, bsp:
> 
> Bad Taste, vom Regisseur Peter Jackson (der später Herr der Ringe vefilmte)
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Taste



Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Version von "Bad Taste" Du kennst (gibt ja auch eine FSK12-Version), aber die ungekürzte Fassung ist nicht durch die FSK gekommen und enthält ein paar der absurdesten Splatter-Sequenzen der Filmgeschichte. Alles, was einen FSK-Stempel hat, ist geschnibbelt (sind immerhin gleich 5 verschiedene deutsche DVDs); nur die "JK"-Version ist ungeschnitten. Allerdings gibt es auch in der "Uncut-Version" eine Vielzahl von Auflagen alleine in Deutschland, die sich qualitativ sehr unterscheiden. International sieht's nicht besser aus - von den Extras her schneidet die australische DVD am besten ab, hat aber wie die meisten anderen Versionen auch das falsche Bildformat. Bis heute muß man sich die "ultimative Edition" mit allen Extras und 4:3-Bild selbst zusammenbasteln.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Ich finde "Charly & die Schokoladenfabrik" für einen Kinderfilm echt zu gruselig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonst: Eure benannten!


----------



## David (12. September 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Ja stimmt... Das deutsche Ende ist in Amerika nur das alternative ende...  Ich kann das richtige hier nicht posten . aber das war wohl der größte Schocker im gesamten Film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo seine tote Tochter auf dem Memogerät zu ihm spricht?


----------



## Drornur (12. September 2008)

Horror!
[attachment=4766:noob.jpg]


----------



## Squarg (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eure Meinungen ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich fand hostel 2  ehrlich gesagt ziemlich scheisse...


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich fand Hostel 2 ehrlich gesagt ziemlich scheisse...



Nicht nur Du... allerdings fand ich den ersten Teil nicht besser. Das Ding ist übrigens auch (egal in welcher deutschen Fassung) noch gekürzt.

"Hostel" ist Exploitation in doppelter Hinsicht: Einerseits beutet er Vorurteile gegen osteuropäische Länder aus; andererseits nutzt er es aus, daß genau dort billig gedreht werden kann. Die "Botschaft" hatten wir auch noch nie in einem Horror-Film amerikanischer Herkunft: Ohne Sex vor der Ehe würde keinem was passieren! Vom dämlichen Selbstjustiz-Ende wollen wir lieber gar nicht reden. Unerträglicher Müll, der nicht mal im Ansatz gegen einen wirklich fiesen Film wie "Last House on Dead End Street" anstinken kann.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Kindgenius (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Film ist NICHT normal, ich sags euch! Ihr scheißt euch in die Hose, obwohl grad gar nichts passiert xD

Vor allem die gezeigten Bilder am Schluss sind ziemlich gruselig, mit Musik-untermalung und zwischen Gesichter von toten Frauen, ohje.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Lol, Stolen!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach mir heut noch beim Schlafen in die Hosen, so brutal ist dieser Film! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten.)


----------



## Squarg (12. September 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leute kommt schon ^^
bisschen beim Thema bleiben pls


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2008)

Horror?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, mal Scherz beiseite. Ich mag ganz gerne die Olaf Ittenbach-Produktionen. Keine Story, miese Synchro, total sinnlose Szenen, aber dafür teilweise Splatter ohne Ende. Besonders gut gefallen hat mir "Premutos"


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (12. September 2008)

Meine Faves:

-Texas Chainsaw Massacre (Ja, ich bekenne mich zur Neuverfilmung, die von '74 ist nicht so mein Ding) 

-Die Saw-Reihe (Was den Horror-Faktor angeht: Saw I !! Was den Splatterfaktor angeht: Saw III !!)


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Meine Faves:
> *-Texas Chainsaw Massacre (Ja, ich bekenne mich zur Neuverfilmung, die von '74 ist nicht so mein Ding) *


Schande über dich ^^

*I sag nur noch Das Omen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Poltergeist 1 & 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Rosemaries Baby*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind wahre Klassiker^^


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (12. September 2008)

Haaalt! Stopp! Ich vergaß...

- Der Exorzist (Ihr leidet unter extremer Müdigkeit? Schaut euch den Film an und ihr könnt eine Nacht nicht schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

Genialer Film ...aber bis dato hab ich noch keinen Film gesehen der mir schlaflose Nächte brachte^^

Das einzigste was mir schlaflose Nächte brachte war das Buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 CUJO^^

Da war ich 7 oder so^^


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (12. September 2008)

Haha ^^

CUJO made my day xD 


Von dem Herrn King (Wie heisst der noch gleich in Wirklichkeit?) finde ich eigentlich nur ES wirklich herausragend.


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

wie gesagt i war 7 Jahre alt(also braucht man sich darüber net lustig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ... und i finde alle Bücher von Ihm gut^^ ..... wirkliche jedes Buch...vor allen Dingen 

Ich liebe Bücher


----------



## Wray (12. September 2008)

itchy the killer
dard divorce
high tension
planet terror
lady snowblood
p2
i know who killed me
...

und der einzige film der mir schlaflose nächte bereitet hat, aber kein splatterfilm is, war blair witch project...ich war 11 und allein zuhause


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> lady snowblood



Seit wann sind "Lady Snowblood" oder "Ichi" Splatter oder Horror? Der TE fragte ja explizit nach den brutalsten Splatter-/Horrorfilmen aus der persönlichen Sammlung. Meine kann ich aus bekannten Gründen nicht nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Wray (12. September 2008)

naja itchy is schon ziemlich krass... lady snowblood is mir nur wegen des überdrehten gewaltgrades eingefallen, stimmt schon das es eigentlich nich passt


----------



## Squarg (13. September 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> ...
> high tension
> ...



Der war mal richtig krank der Film..
Musste ihn mir 2 Mal anschaun weil ich am Ende nich mehr
durchgeblickt hab xD


----------



## BimmBamm (13. September 2008)

Sehr abseitig und ungewöhnlich (Vorsicht: Nur die "JK"-Fassung ist ungeschnibbelt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Krönung ist allerdings die Fortsetzung, die einen völlig anderen Stil hat - eine der seltenen Ausnahmen der Regel, denn der Nachfolger ist besser als das Original:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie das Ding durch die FSK gerutscht ist, wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben - mag eventuell an der wohlwollenden Besprechung im "Filmdienst" gelegen haben.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Glun (13. September 2008)

Die Saw teile sind schon richtig fetzig


----------



## helltrain (13. September 2008)

also meiner meinung nach(aber nur uncut):


Bad Taste
Versus
High Tension
Inside
re animator


und alle ittenbach filme


mehr fällt mir jetzt net ein

*edit* musste schnell Titel raus nehmen, da se beschlagnahmt sind ^^


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Das brutalste, dass ich jemals gesehen habe?

Nicht unbedingt ein Horrorfilm, aber bei Running Scared, die Szene mit dem pedophilen Paar.. Niemals so geekelt und Abscheu empfunden, also als die Kinder da aus dem Schrank fallen... ALTER...

Sonst, einfach brutale Filme wie SAW mag ich nicht, einfach langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lortox (14. September 2008)

SAW war bisher der härteste den ich gesehen hab... 

MfG Lortox


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

Lortox schrieb:


> SAW war bisher der härteste den ich gesehen hab...
> 
> MfG Lortox



Dann haste du aber noch net viel gesehen^^


----------



## helltrain (14. September 2008)

saw war ja net so wirklich brutal, aber besser als die Fortsetzungen, wo es nur noch ums foltern geht -.- son schund wie hostel


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2008)

Turistas war auch nicht schlecht kam vor kurem auf Premiere


----------



## Kronas (15. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schicker Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


grade fand ich den thread intressant da kommt sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

